# I am KThoughts! An Aspiring Author!



## KThoughts (May 9, 2016)

I am KThoughts, 

I am new to this forum, I hope all of us will get along fellow authors and poets! 
I hope I can rely on you if I have any problems and I hope I can help you if you have any problems as well

Genres that I usually write is Romance, Comedy and Drama. I always love to write these kind of stories because I can always build "another" reality that doesn't exist in real life but right now I am trying a new genre in order to take my writing abilities to the next level and that is Young Adult Paranormal, If there are any any writers that are in need for assistance in creating Romance stories you can always ask for assistance! 

Genres I read are always Romance, Paranormal and Fantasy! I always take interest in these kinds of stories especially
Fantasy it intrigues me and it always get me trapped in this alternate world. I just got into Paranormal and like I mentioned I am trying a new genre to improve my abilities. If there are YA Paranormal writers may I ask for your help? 

Genres I don't like Horror that much is it quite ironic for a Paranormal writer? I really don't like Horror, the type of dangerous horrors... I tend to stay in the safe zone >< 

I hope we get to know each other more!  

Thanks for your time!~


----------



## PiP (May 9, 2016)

Hi Kthoughts. Welcome to WF


----------



## KThoughts (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for the greeting! I hope we can get along well


----------



## PiP (May 9, 2016)

Hey, KT. Why not tell us a little more about your preferred genre likes and dislikes?


----------



## KThoughts (May 9, 2016)

Oh okay! I'll edit this post for a bit... I guess I was kind of a bit hasty with this introduction ^^"


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 9, 2016)

*Hey** KThoughts, *

Welcome to Writing Forums! How are you? I'm Anthony. I am pleased to see you're introducing yourself, offering a helping hand, and ready to engage with our diversified writing community. I am intrigued to see what you have to offer to the table. I am looking forward to seeing you around. If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask. Explore, engage, and have fun! 

- Anthony


----------



## KThoughts (May 9, 2016)

Thank you for the greeting Anthony! I appreciate the warm welcome and I am quite fine this day!


----------



## Miseo (May 9, 2016)

I like how you colour coded your genres.

It's nice to meet you. While I do enjoy a good romance, I could never write it. I write dark fantasy, and it's suspiciously close to horror. 

In this way we seem to be opposites. But it's nice to meet you.

When you say "paranormal" do you mean, like, ghost stories? Or perhaps occult?


----------



## KThoughts (May 9, 2016)

You could never write romance? Miseo anyone could write romance with a little bit of effort and knowledge :cheers:
You write dark fantasy? That's cool! Maybe I could ask for your help sometimes because I am writing a novel with that genre ^_^ 
and yes... Occult... 

Something related to the nether, demons, angels all of those stuff but I'm fairly new to the genre since I was used to the Romance genre 
If you could help me out I will be glad


----------



## Miseo (May 9, 2016)

I'd be glad to help in any way I can, but I should let you know I'm kind of a novice myself. The key to dark fantasy is, quite simply, to not be afraid to go into the dark. My story for example, in one of the later arcs, has fairies. Not the cute cuddly kind but the original kind from folklore that people feared. In that arc they're kidnapping children from nearby villages and turning them into small, human-shaped trees. Good fun.


----------



## CleverFox (May 10, 2016)

Hi KThoughts!

So, just out of curiosity, what is it that you dislike about horror?

I am pretty fond of Romance, YA Paranormal, and Dark Fantasy.  Although, I guess I'm really happy reading just about anything.  I do get bored with Western and Memoirs pretty quickly unless they have a strong hook.  Oh, and Science Fiction I like, but I prefer "Terrestrial" Sci-Fi.  Do you have a favorite author?


----------



## KThoughts (May 10, 2016)

I dislike horror because of it's scary and gore stories sometimes I know there are some horror stories that contain gore and I don't like that at all  
The first horror book I read was gore and it left a very bad impression on me. There are probably some horror stories out there that don't contain gore 
but I am terrified of it. 

Western and Memoirs? Some are really good and interesting actually. I also like Science Fiction but I don't read them as much as I read Romance though
I prefer "Dystopian" and kind of like Advanced Technology Sci-fi. Oh yes I have a favorite author! *Jennifer Crusie* and *J.K Rowling* herself ^_^


----------



## Miseo (May 10, 2016)

... You probably shouldn't read anything I write >.>


----------



## KThoughts (May 10, 2016)

It's Gore isn't it? :-k or something close to that?


----------



## Miseo (May 10, 2016)

It's not too often, but yes. Well, it's fine to have genres you don't like. I have those too.

Honestly, horror is a genre I don't like either. I can never watch horror movies. Can't stomach it. 

Irony.


----------



## nathan sturley (May 10, 2016)

I am exactly like Kthougt. I do not like gore stories. People I know who watch violence often get corrupted by it. I watched an Isis video about a year ago and wish so much I hadn't. So nasty. Like I said my paranormal stories are very joyus and comical. I have a belief the scary ghosts are there to protect the secret of heaven. They guard against people finding out. They are the bodygaurds stopping people from knowing eternal truths until they pass over.
But I very much like Kthoughts attitude. I feel the same. People I have known who watch horror or gore often get a part of them very lost and unhappy. Life is too short to have any of that I feel.


----------



## CleverFox (May 11, 2016)

I agree.  It is good to have genres you do or don't like.  I believe it says a lot about who you are as a person and as a writer.  Gore doesn't bother me too much, though it isn't my first choice.  

An author I like is Janet Evanovich.  I can read her books and giggle the whole time.  My husband always thinks I'm nuts, sitting around giggling at a book.  

I also like stories that have an unexpected ending, or that have imperfect characters that are dark and just slightly twisted.  A good example is _Odd Thomas_ by Dean Koontz or _The Yellow Wallpaper_ by Charlotte Perkins Gilman (one of my all time faves).


----------



## H.Brown (May 16, 2016)

Hello and welcome hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## nathan sturley (May 28, 2016)

CleverFox said:


> I agree.  It is good to have genres you do or don't like.  I believe it says a lot about who you are as a person and as a writer.  Gore doesn't bother me too much, though it isn't my first choice.
> 
> An author I like is Janet Evanovich.  I can read her books and giggle the whole time.  My husband always thinks I'm nuts, sitting around giggling at a book.
> 
> I also like stories that have an unexpected ending, or that have imperfect characters that are dark and just slightly twisted.  A good example is _Odd Thomas_ by Dean Koontz or _The Yellow Wallpaper_ by Charlotte Perkins Gilman (one of my all time faves).


I will try and read these books that you have suggested. My interest or to put it better (my pathalogical obsession!!) is real life stories of Near Death Experiences. At night I love watching ghost hunters type of programs on tele. Thing is, I don't and never have made an effort to think like this I am just drawn like a magnet to such things always have been. At college I spent long long hours in the library reading all about the paranormal and have had experiences of it myself. For some reason it fills me with pleasure finding out this stuff I just get huge pleasure from it. My brother believes in nothing and says it's all rubbish and is a real liver of life he lives precisely in the real world. I am the polar opposite I feel such pleasure watching or reading paranormal stuff. Not gore that is human to me. Who wants to see butchery??? But since I can remember even as a young kid I'd take my mates to old churches and we'd scare ourselves silly! I just love learning all the theories and stuff. Just like you can't pretend to love someone you don't but you can't kid yourself you don't love someone you obviously do, well, I just constantly get drawn to paranormal stuff it seems to entrancing to me. I will check those books Cleverfox.


----------

